# Dragon Age 2 Expansion



## Black Dragon (May 30, 2011)

Bioware hinted today that an expansion for Dragon Age 2 is coming.  While no details have been given, it has been indicated that it will take the player to new parts of the world.

What would you like to see in this expansion


----------



## Philip Overby (May 31, 2011)

Great!  I've already beat the game twice.  Looking for something else.  So is the expansion like Awakenings?  That would be cool.  

I would like to see exploration to different cities, maybe even in Ferelden.  That would be awesome.  I like parts of the Dragon Age 2 setting, but I do miss Ferelden quite a bit.  

One of the major problems with Dragon Age 2 for me was the repetition of places you could go.  Oh boy, I get to go to Lowtown again.  Yay...

So new and unique places to go would be what I want.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Phil,

I only started playing DA2 a few days ago, and just completed Act 1.  I agree with your complaint regarding locations being repeated.  It seems that the same places are used over and over again.  I do believe that an expansion which includes new locations is the way to go.

I also wouldn't mind having a few things from the first game restored.  Specifically, I would like to be able to choose armor for my party members, and I would like the glowing weapon enchantments back as well.  

Overall, though, I do prefer Dragon Age 2 to its predecessor.    The combat is much more fluid, and the abilities/spell trees are more streamlined, which I like.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd like to see Orlais or Tevinter (but I think that will be more in DA3 if anything). I don't think that they'd take us back to Fereldan only because (for the most) Hawke had no desire to return and neither did Aveline or Anders and to some extent Merrill or Isabella. But I agree with Phil - something similar to Awakening would be neat. I suspect it would be that they take you to Starkhaven. It's the only other city that's named in Kirkwall. And at the end of Origins you first hear about Amaranthine - which was Arl Howe's arling.

BD - yes, I loved the new spell/talent trees. They were a lot easier to follow and easily upgradable. I didn't have a problem being the only one with clothing that changed. It made it easier for me not to have to decide which other player got "better" or "second best" armor aside from myself.

Even in Origins we went back and forth. Yes we keep going to Lowtown or Hightown or the Docks, but there were a few quests that you going to Denerim, The Brecilian Forest, and Orzammar a few times too. Plus we weren't trekking across the entire country in DA2 - it was just a city. How often in every day real life do you find yourself going back and forth to the same places.....just saying.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Meg,

I would also like to see Starkhaven.  We've heard so much about it, so it would be nice to finally see it.  I am also hoping for an expansive magical forest, such the Brecilian Forest, because I love such things.

I'm not minding the changes to Dragon Age 2 as much now.  Spending most of your time in one massive city reminds me of the original Baldur's Gate, which was set up similarly.  The combat on the console version is so good that it makes up for any shortcomings.  I'm playing as a two-handed swordsman, and the feeling of slicing through hordes of darkspawn in real time is invigorating.


----------



## Greybeard (Jun 26, 2011)

An upcoming expansion called "Legacy" is on its way.  It reportedly is set in a place called the Vimmark Mountains.


----------



## razzazzika (Jun 27, 2011)

Indeed Greybeard beat me to it, but the achievements are up on xbox360 already... I just 100%'d it on thursday and they posted the DLC achievements the next day.
DLC: Legacy
Cost: TBD Achievements: 5 Points: 120

	Conductor	30 
Defeat an ancient evil in the Vimmark Mountains.	 
	Deep Roads Safari	15 
Kill a genlock, genlock alpha, hurlock alpha, bronto, and deepstalker in the Vimmark Mountains.	 
	Family Legacy	30 
Apply three effects to Hawke's Key.
	Family Outing	15 
Complete the main quest in the Vimmark Mountains with Bethany or Carver in the party.
	Tower Sweeper	30 
Complete every side quest in the Vimmark Mountains prison tower.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Jun 28, 2011)

So does this mean that you get access to Bethany or Carver after the game's completion? If that's the case - then it would have to be a "quest" that you did before doing The Deep Roads Expedition - or maybe it's the "natural" conclusion that B or C has become a Warden - it would be interesting to see if there would be special talents for them being a Warden.

Like Anders had Vegeance/Justice talents, Fenris had Tevinter talents, Merrill had Blood Magic/Dalish talents. I wonder what the Warden talents would be?

Now I must go home and look to see if this is available.


----------



## Jester (Jul 1, 2011)

I think Starkhaven is totally conceivable, especially if you factor in The Exiled Prince DLC and the immense changes your 'welcoming' could go through because of your choices regarding Sebastian; something that mad is right up Bioware's alley.


----------

